# How are republicans going to tackle the demographic problems in general elections?



## ducks102 (Nov 7, 2013)

This is question they should be asking themselves.


----------



## bendog (Nov 7, 2013)

We see no problems.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 7, 2013)

By going further to the right by electing a "true conservative."  The only reason they do not win is because they have been electing RHINO's.  Screw the moderates an independents!!!!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 7, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> This is question they should be asking themselves.



I think right wingers need to keep pointing out stories about darkies behaving badly, put just a little more fire into their anti-immigrant rhetoric, increase the efforts to keep blacks from voting (even if it means a few seniors fall by the wayside, too), bash gays as loudly and as often as possible, push for a federal law to shove a white wand up every woman's twat who wants an abortion.  And, of course, attack multiculturalism at every opportunity.  "War on Christmas", etc.

Oh, and demand we cut food stamps, welfare, Social Security, and Medicaid to get the budget under control, but call for an increase in Defense spending.  It goes without saying ObamaCare's repeal needs to be the first thing out of every right wing politician's mouth.  Supermarket openings, town hall meetings, public debates, photo ops.

The occasional remark about Michelle Obama's big African ass can't hurt, either.  As well as referring to the current President as Barry Soetero.

This is a foolproof way to attract the mud pe-..., errrrrr..., "minorities" to the GOP.


----------



## rdean (Nov 7, 2013)

They are running out of confederates.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 7, 2013)

Voter suppression and gerrymandering.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.

If we don't, the Dems keep winning.


----------



## rdean (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.
> 
> If we don't, the Dems keep winning.



The Republicans "honest" message to minorities:

To women:  Work with us to legislate your body because you can't take care of yourself.

to blacks:  We will teach you how to not be lazy, have integrity and stop taking handouts.

to Muslims:  You religion is filthy and should be banned.

to atheists:  we will teach your children mysticism whether you want it or not.

to Hispanics:  Learn English

to gays:  There are no laws to stop you from marrying as long as it's a woman.

the list is endless.  It goes on and on......


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone caught stuffing the ballot box should never make it to a courthouse. Scrupulously cleansing the ballot process will manage the demographics.

St Lucie county Florida where 175,000 registered voters cast 250,000 ballots. DWS really didn't want Col Allen West representing Florida alongside her and went to great lengths to assure that he wouldnt.


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 7, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Voter suppression and gerrymandering.



^^ This


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 7, 2013)

bitterlyclingin said:


> St Lucie county Florida where 175,000 registered voters cast 250,000 ballots. DWS really didn't want Col Allen West representing Florida alongside her and went to great lengths to assure that he wouldnt.



You're still telling this lie?

results



			
				St Lucie County said:
			
		

> note* - turnout percentages will show over 100% due to a two page ballot. the tabulation system (GEMS) provides voter turnout as equal to the total cards cast in the election divided by the number of registered voters.  also note that some voters chose not to return by mail the second card containing the amendments.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 7, 2013)

bitterlyclingin said:


> St Lucie county Florida where 175,000 registered voters cast 250,000 ballots.



That did not happen.

ETA: AceRothstein beat me to it.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 7, 2013)

g5000 said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > St Lucie county Florida where 175,000 registered voters cast 250,000 ballots.
> ...



I'm sure that same drum will be beaten in 2014 & 2016 when referencing the 2012 election.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 7, 2013)

Republicans have to hope that there are people who prefer jobs over collecting government benefits. After all, Hispanics and Asians have been know to work.


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dutch said:


> By going further to the right by electing a "true conservative."  The only reason they do not win is because they have been electing RHINO's.  Screw the moderates an independents!!!!



Don't know if you're joking or not, but you are exactly right.

NO republican, and I repeat, NO republican, can WIN, WITHOUT, the *CONSERVATIVE* vote.

Romney got the INDEPENDENT and MODERATE vote, and he LOST.

The *ONLY* way ANY republican can win, is appeal to the CONSERVATIVES, *PERIOD.*

That's why we LAUGH at ALL this PROPAGANDA and HYPERBOLE from the LEFTARDS about "republicans need to pander to the middle," aaaahh, NO, NO THEY DON'T.

CONSERVATIVES are still the largest majority in America.


----------



## Super_Lantern (Nov 7, 2013)

rdean said:


> to atheists:  we will teach your children mysticism whether you want it or not.



This goes both ways though


----------



## Sallow (Nov 7, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> This is question they should be asking themselves.



They already have that up and running.

1. Gerrymandering.
2. Voter Suppression.
3. Judge Scalia.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

007, the fact is that the TeaPoCraps need the Republicans far more than visa versa.

You know it, I know it, and the Dems know it.

We are not going to do it your way anymore.


----------



## bendog (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> 007, the fact is that the TeaPoCraps need the Republicans far more than visa versa.
> 
> You know it, I know it, and the Dems know it.
> 
> We are not going to do it your way anymore.



Two words:  Paul Ryan.  He's gonna negotiate on taxes and suggested support for the anti-gay discrimination bill.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 7, 2013)

Dutch said:


> By going further to the right by electing a "true conservative."  The only reason they do not win is because they have been electing RHINO's.  Screw the moderates an independents!!!!



More Cowbell


----------



## rdean (Nov 7, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > to atheists:  we will teach your children mysticism whether you want it or not.
> ...



Not really.  Teaching children science doesn't scar their minds.  It actually prepares them to be competitive.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2013)

The answer is simple.  They will argue that the Republican Party has a big tent with space available for all Americans and that it is the party of compassionate conservatism.

Then, if anyone is dumb enough to believe that and vote them into office they will continue the war on women, gays, lesbians, immigrants, college and university students and professors, liberals and progressives, Muslims, unions, government employees, Latinos and African Americans.   Oh, and given the recent comments by Pope Francis it's likely he will be attacked as anti-Christian.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 8, 2013)

bitterlyclingin said:


> Anyone caught stuffing the ballot box should never make it to a courthouse. Scrupulously cleansing the ballot process will manage the demographics.
> 
> St Lucie county Florida where 175,000 registered voters cast 250,000 ballots. DWS really didn't want Col Allen West representing Florida alongside her and went to great lengths to assure that he wouldnt.



Wow, what happened to all those 250,000 votes?  Final totals had Murphy beating West in St. Lucie County 65,567 to 52,672.  That only adds up to 118,239.

You are either terrible at math or just plain stupid.  I guess that's saying the same thing.  

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/results/state/FL/house/18

Figured I'd give you a link so you can STFU and don't decide to carry on any further about that stupid statement of yours.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2013)

bitterlyclingin said:


> Anyone caught stuffing the ballot box should never make it to a courthouse. Scrupulously cleansing the ballot process will manage the demographics.
> 
> St Lucie county Florida where 175,000 registered voters cast 250,000 ballots. DWS really didn't want Col Allen West representing Florida alongside her and went to great lengths to assure that he wouldnt.



And as we can see from this post, lying will continue to be a vital aspect of the republican strategy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > to atheists:  we will teach your children mysticism whether you want it or not.
> ...



Actually not. 

Those free from faith do not seek to compel anyone to abide by a particular religion, or no faith at all. 

And obeying Establishment Clause jurisprudence with regard to keeping church and state separate, including public schools, is in no way promoting atheism.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 8, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> This is question they should be asking themselves.




So many assumptions with this that are just plain stupid.  



1.  People are not demographics.  They are human beings, and generally do not behave like ants or bees.  Most have a brain.  The only voting bloc that has been consistent are blacks.  Every other voting bloc shifts from election to election.

2.  The quality of candidates, their ideas, and charisma (or lack thereof) plays a huge factor. 

3. Historically, voting patterns change over time.  


4.  Economic and geopolitical factors are huge.


5.  Performance of the President (or the lack thereof ) and the Party in Power.  


Hope this clears things up for you.  IF you want to assume people are not individuals with a mind of their own, I can only assume one thing.  You are a socialist.  Too bad, no socialist system has ever worked, so that automatically puts you on a losing team.  Thiis is sad.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 8, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




Utter and complete bullshit.  Lenin, Stalin, Marx among many prominent atheists actively interfered, imprisoned, or tortured those who had faith, or wanted to freely exercise their faith.  Many atheists state as their active agenda to remove people's right to discuss God, or have any mention of God in the public square.  

Where do get your shit from?  Ponderous...completely ponderous.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 8, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone caught stuffing the ballot box should never make it to a courthouse. Scrupulously cleansing the ballot process will manage the demographics.
> ...


Yeah, like, if you like your plan you can keep your plan. Oh, wait a second,...


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 8, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> This is question they should be asking themselves.



Undercut Dem subsidies on tacos to illegals.

More rubbers to negro men

Later abortions to negro women

More favorable notes in chinese fortune cookies

Allahu akbar on all stop signs

EBT bonus program for cracker libtards

Almost forgot...free booze at Redskins games


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.
> 
> If we don't, the Dems keep winning.



3 things that could help the republicans win in 2014, 2016!
1. Support birth control and 20 weeks on abortions.
2. Stop fighting gays
3. Decriminalize pot...To many minorities are going to prison because of this.

Maybe just maybe come out as pro-education  Do the same for science and infrastructure...Well, at that point they could win.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 8, 2013)

Matthew said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.
> ...



t that point people might as well for Dem.

The truth is that fewer people voted for Romney than for McCain.  I heard Tim Philips from AMericans For Prosperity this week.  He addressed just this point.  He said conventional thinking is that the base is tapped out.  No more Republicans out there.  So we need to go after the bisexual female Hispanic handicapped vote.
It is nonsense.  There are thousands and thousands of potential Republicans who have not registered and do not vote.  Getting them charged up and to the polls will result in big GOP wins.
The Dems should be shaking in their boots over Obamacare.  Getting the website working will actually make tthings worse for them, as people suffer sticker shock from the cost of new policies.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



FALSE.  Why do people post something like this without even looking it up?  Right wing talk radio frequently makes things up but conservatives treat it as gospel.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 8, 2013)

> How are republicans going to tackle the demographic problems in general elections?



They won't. They'll lose, put out a report about why they lost and then they'll ignore it to blame the "liberal media".


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 8, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You are right.
In key states like VA that was the case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

The most uninformed comment in this thread is "The only voting bloc that has been consistent are blacks. Every other voting bloc shifts from election to election."

If the GOP does not honestly reach out to women, minorities, and Hispanics, we will keep losing.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The most uninformed comment in this thread is "The only voting bloc that has been consistent are blacks. Every other voting bloc shifts from election to election."
> 
> If the GOP does not honestly reach out to women, minorities, and Hispanics, we will keep losing.


Are you saying women and Hispanics don't want jobs and would rather draw welfare?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 8, 2013)

Democrats really believe that changing demographics will benefit democrats!   Odd, since there is ample evidence that doesn't work.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 8, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats really believe that changing demographics will benefit democrats!   Odd, since there is ample evidence that doesn't work.



Post it then.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 8, 2013)

g5000 said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > This is question they should be asking themselves.
> ...



My black friends don't like to be called darkies.  Republicans are all for LEGAL immigration.  Anyone who can't prove who they are with a picture ID can cast a provisional ballot.  Gays do a good job of playing the victim as long as you continue to encourage them.  The war is on Christianity and that includes elimination of the Christmas parties in schools.  Muslims love Democrats for their help in denigrating Christians and calling it multiculturalism.

Now that we are $17 trillion in debt, something needs to be cut and there are a number of bad actors out there that will take advantage of a weakened military.  Obama has managed to turn the country into a society where half of the people are dependent on the other half  for food, shelter, color flat screens, cell phones and all of the other amenities they used to have to work for.

Obamacare is a total disaster and will collapse in a few years because the federal government is incapable of managing anything as complicated and important to the well being of so many people.  

The Post Office is a good example.  They do a very good job of delivering the mail IMO.  But, the same job could be done by a private company at NO cost to the taxpayers.  

After the 8 years of you assholes calling Bush stupid, liar, Hitler etc, you can expect a little payback from the assholes on the other side.


----------



## Toro (Nov 8, 2013)

007 said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > By going further to the right by electing a "true conservative."  The only reason they do not win is because they have been electing RHINO's.  Screw the moderates an independents!!!!
> ...



In the 2012 election, Moderates were 45% of the electorate and Romney lost 56-41.  That's about 8 million votes whereas Romney lost the general election by about 4 million.  Conservatives were 35% and he received 80%+ of the conservative vote. That is according to Fox News exit polls, which they flashed the night after the election.

Republicans have lost the Presidency 4 of the last 6 elections, have lost the Presidential popular vote in 5 of the 6 elections, and have lost moderates in 5 of the last 6 elections.  The only time when Republicans have lost moderates but won the election was in 2000.  IOW, in only 1 of 6 tries, or 17%, have the Republicans been successful when losing moderate voters.


----------



## Toro (Nov 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Romney won more votes than any other Republican in history except for Bush in 2004.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

The GOP could set up a camp to teach young men.....(screw the women).......how to be good Republicans.  You know, kinda like the therapy that was set up to teach people who discovered that they were guy, not to be gay.  That worked pretty well, didn't it?


----------



## Toro (Nov 8, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> 3. Historically, voting patterns change over time.



True

For example, Bush won 44% of Hispanic voters in 2000.  In 2012, Romney won half that. 

Perhaps one day, the GOP becomes less scary to immigrants and they can become competitive again on the national level.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

Toro said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



And Gore won the popular vote in 2000.....AND HE AND MITT BOTH LOST!


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

Toro said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Historically, voting patterns change over time.
> ...



Holding up the Immigration Bill is not so endearing....


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 8, 2013)

It would be far better to stop treating people like demographic blocks and actually treat them like Americans.  It is pathetic that there are those here that think it is acceptable to parse people into groups and try and pander to them with empty lies.  

This is what our political system has come to and one of the reasons that we are fucking this nation up.  We are AMERICANS, period.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Meathead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The most uninformed comment in this thread is "The only voting bloc that has been consistent are blacks. Every other voting bloc shifts from election to election."
> ...



Yup, you keep saying that and watch them (not) vote GOP.

You have to accept your approach is wrong.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It's time to pass a bill that rewards hard work and education...Punishes gangs and people with violent past.

Republicans can win 40% of this population again if they allow it.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You're implying that women and Hispanics would rather be on welfare than work, not me. It's racist and sexist


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> This is question they should be asking themselves.



The plan for the GOP seems to be focusing on Congress; dividing the States into rich v. poor, educated v. non educated, ethnic v. "native", and aiming for 50.1% of the electorate in every case.

You really have to wonder about the national strategy when they have gone out of their way to alienate women, hispanics, and the lower-to-middle income Americans.  

On the positive side, Americans have a long history of letting the pendlum of public opinion swing back and fourth between these two parties we've had for a while and it's swinging back in the GOP's favor.

They also have applied some window dressing in a few places to patch up around the smoking crater of their policies.


----------



## zeke (Nov 9, 2013)

TooTall said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...





This is an interesting development about delivering the mail. How is it that the hated government can get a private company to deliver the mail for free? How does that work?


----------



## Freewill (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.
> 
> If we don't, the Dems keep winning.



May I add, we don't want liberal Democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> It would be far better to stop treating people like demographic blocks and actually treat them like Americans.  It is pathetic that there are those here that think it is acceptable to parse people into groups and try and pander to them with empty lies.
> 
> This is what our political system has come to and one of the reasons that we are fucking this nation up.  We are AMERICANS, period.



Typical rightwing bullshit

Demographics don't matter to Republicans?

The old want the same thing as the young
The rich have the same needs as the poor
People on farms have the same needs as those in the cities

Republican policies fit them all?


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

The question in the OP about demographic change must refer to to the people who claim to be Hispanics, but could not find Spain (you know, HISPANIA, the Latin name for that country) on the globe if their lives depended on it, or they insist on being called Latinos, invalid for the same reason. These so-called Hispanics/Latinos are Indians, who forgot their native tongue and speak a language, sort of like Spanish.

The Black population might as well be written off by Republicans. One can lead a horse to the trough, but no way to make it drink, a classic case of "none so blind as those who refuse to see".

Before the accusations of RACISM start polluting, let me say that my problem is not with Hispanics/Latinos in general, only with those who are in America illegally, their supporters and of course those whose priority in being Hispanic/Latino-American is the first part and piss on being American.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 9, 2013)

Dutch said:


> By going further to the right by electing a "true conservative."  The only reason they do not win is because they have been electing RHINO's.  Screw the moderates an independents!!!!


Absolutely! Cruz in 2016.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 9, 2013)

.

On its current trajectory, the GOP is going to continue to fade as the country continues to get "darker".

The party's only hope, the only way it will avoid being nothing more than just a secondary, regional, pest party, is if it finds a way to communicate its message far better than it currently is.  Maybe that could come in the form of just one person, or perhaps they could figure it out as a group.

If it insists on clinging to social issues as political issues, they'll have to find a way to improve that messaging as well.

Right now, no such person or messaging strategy exists.

.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> On its current trajectory, the GOP is going to continue to fade as the country continues to get "darker".
> 
> ...



And what's not there to rejoice?

One rap "artist" is worth at least five opera singers, one book by the Reverend Sharpton is worth at least five plays by Shakespeare, five novels by Charles Dickens, and one paint can graffiti is worth at least five paintings by Reubens, Leonardo or Michelangelo.

And, of course, one Robert Mugabe is worth at least five George Washingtons and one Barak Hussain Obama is worth all dead white presidents before him.

When all these dreams are fulfilled, there is going to be a new nation on the North American continent, identical to Burkina Faso or Liberia, formerly known as the United States of America.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

candycorn said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > This is question they should be asking themselves.
> ...



you are nothing but a talking point repeater with no original thought ability, fluke.  

you contribute nothing to the discussion with your blatant lies and false inuendo.

go away, you waste our time and typing space.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> On its current trajectory, the GOP is going to continue to fade as the country continues to get "darker".
> 
> ...





Right,  Alan West is very white,  so is Mia Love, Thomas Sowell, Deneen Borelli, Bill Cosby, Bobby Jindal, Nicki Haley, and many others.   Characterizing the GOP as old and white is simply not accurate.

Clinging to issues that maintain our american culture is a winning strategy, unless you think that the USA would be better off living under the ghetto rap culture.

Its a false narrative to claim that the GOP must become dem-lite in order to win.   What they need to do is stick to their guns and demonstrate that fiscal and social conservatism is better than liberalism and marxism.

The GOP needs to strengthen its message, not dilute it with left wing socialism.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




This is a perfect example of what's hurting the GOP.  You've *completely* missed my point, as I suspected someone would.

This "dem-lite" and "socialism" stuff is crippling you guys.  Look at what I wrote - *nowhere did I say to change the message.  I suggested improving the messaging.* There is a difference, a huge difference, between "message" and "messaging".  Yet you automatically assumed the opposite and went off on the standard "dem-lite" script.

Seriously, I think the first thing the party needs to do is switch to decaf.  And then maybe turn off the radio for a couple of weeks.

.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Wow...out of millions, you found a small handful of people with a touch of melanin that support the GOP. 

Oops, you got one wrong...

Bill Cosby says those who oppose Obama are racist


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



you said:   "On its current trajectory, the GOP is going to continue to fade as the country continues to get "darker".


Implying that the GOP cannot win without "dark" votes.   I merely pointed out that the GOP not only has dark votes, but it has very good dark spokespeople.  

seems that you are the one who missed the point


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That approach would lose about 98% of hispanics.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




You didn't address the points I made.

I tried.

I wasn't expecting a miracle.

Keep quoting Levin.

.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 9, 2013)

Minority groups are not all black and hispanic who could be swayed with more welfare and fewer jobs.   We have a growing middle eastern minority, and an even faster growing Asian voting block who DO value education and opportunity.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



did you read the clip?   the headline contradicts the actual quote from Cosby.  

I gave examples of minority (dark) conservative republicans.   Their numbers are growing every day as they see how obama's actions and failures are affecting them personally.

Your problem is that since you are a lesbian you think that you have to be liberal on all issues.   I think you are smarter than that,  but I could be wrong.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



EXACTLY!!!

The good people you mention are victims of the slavish, slithering, slobbering and slimy media and their fellow dark skin, Democrat, dumb and deceiving dunderheads. 

History shows that as people mature they abandon their youthful and idiotic liberal fancies and become responsible conservative Republicans. The back-stabbing idiot never-was Republicans like Charlie Crist go and suck a Democrat teat. As the old saying goes, a conservative is often a liberal who got mugged. And there will be a whole lot of mugging by Obamacare.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Meathead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



That is the typical reactionary weak-headed response. I implied nothing.  And you don't decide the framing of the definitions.

With that stupid commentary of yours, of course they are not going to vote how you want.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I agree that the GOP messaging needs improvement,  they need to utilize social media and appeal to the young who cannot find jobs, LEGAL immigrants, and all minority groups.  

If you are now saying that your opening statement in the first post was not on point, you may retract it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Freewill said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.
> ...



Then the libertarians and the far right and the mainstream GOP must comprehend the cultural and demographic chances if they wish to keep (liberal) Democrats out of office.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

FJO said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





right,  its interesting to note that all of the left wing posters are the ones who constantly attempt to divide us by race, sex, age, income, location, religion, etc.  

they are following lenin, alinsky, and marx to the letter----divide and conquer, make the population dependent on govt, demonize the rich, demonize business, lies are fine as long as they achieve the desired end.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



That's what right wing sources do...and the Washington Times is a RW source. Here's another one, Newsbusters:

Bill Cosby Rants Against Republicans, Compares Them to Segregationists for Not Applauding Obama

Doesn't change the fact that Cosby is no Republican. 

Do you have a source for your claim of these "growing numbers"? Sure weren't reflected in the last election.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> This is question they should be asking themselves.



The demographics of Obamacare should be more than adequate.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Nov 9, 2013)

Sitting down and not cheering the president = racism.

No wonder Cosby is no longer relevant.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




90+% of blacks voted for the black guy last time.   Many of them are seeing that that was a mistake.  

40% of all americans define themselves as conservative,  only 20% as liberal.  

even the left wing media is starting to point out obama's lies and failures,  once the media turns on him, he is toast.    what was that click I just heard?  was it the toaster?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I never said that Cosby is a republican,  what he is is a very out spoken opponent of the ghetto-rap, hollywood culture.  which is embraced by liberals.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Many Canadians are praying you pass any and all bill giving full rights quickly . 

Just do it.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



So, a small percentage of people can be written off as nothing, to be disrespected, to be reviled because they don't meet your high standards, just because they happen to be no-whites with a conservative point of view?

Yet, when somebody dares to say anything not positive, not sucking up to, not admiring, not approving special privileges for LGBT people who probably are fewer in number than non-white conservatives, you and your ilk goes into a mental meltdown and embark on a tsunami of ranging from name-calling to vulgar and profane personal insults.

And all that is mild compared to the reaction to any and all criticism of your god, Obama.

No surprise, there, mind you. Your ilk dismisses about the same percentage of innocent people who were, are and always will be betrayed and sold out by Obamacare.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

FJO said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



excellent summary, nothing to add.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

> 40% of all americans define themselves as conservative,  only 20% as liberal.



And of the "conservative" definition, less than 30% define themselves as reactionary TeaPoCraps.

Most of the "conservatives" despise the far right reactionaries as much as they do liberals.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Look everyone......we got black folks too!
Now, why won't you vote for us?

The problem with the GOP is not that they can't trot out minorities to support GOP doctrine, but that doctrine is revolting to most minorities 

Less than ten percent of blacks will vote Republican, thirty percent of Hispanics, large majorities of Asians, Jews, Muslims are also repulsed by the Republican brand

So, now tell us about free stuff and low information voters. These voters know that Republicans do not respect them or acknowledge their value

It is going to be a hard ride for Republucans if they keep chasing away voters


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



Does Sandra bother you....too fucking bad.  

he he he


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



That they can name--by name-- the minority office holder in their party is hilarious.  That Bill Cosby is included is a bonus.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Probably your inflatable doll springing a leak.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Co-incidentally (or not) that is about the same percentage of people that Obama and his cronies dismiss as idiots who bought themselves an inferior health care package that needs to be replaced by wise and all-knowing government (i.e. Democrat) people who obviously know better.


----------



## birddog (Nov 9, 2013)

rdean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.
> ...



That's a great list.  We need to keep it up.  It would work better if the MSM reported our efforts to better America accurately.  We need to do it in a positive, loving manner, and force the media to be fair.


----------



## birddog (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The more black role models we can get to help, the better off for everyone.  The Rs need to do a better job of getting out the vote with a better organization in swing states, and by having better candidates.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Posts #82 and #84 by the same morally bankrupt poster illustrates the turpitude the liberal Democrat party has sunk into.

Insinuations and vulgarity.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

rdean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We can win if we honestly reach out to minorities and women.
> ...



To Women:  Why aren't you in the kitchen baking pies?
To Minorities:  Why aren't you serving us pie?
To The Poor:  That pie is ours; get your own.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 9, 2013)

Christie had no demographic problems. What are democrats going to do when their demographics don't include screaming sissies and bloody baby killers?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > 40% of all americans define themselves as conservative,  only 20% as liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you and RW gay lovers?    Do you share a keyboard?  Are you brothers living together in your mom's basement?

What exactly is wrong with you two?   

The TP is not "reactionary"
The TP is not racist
The TP is about freedom
The TP is about lower taxes
The TP is about smaller less intrusive govt
The TP is about national pride
The TP is about american culture and heritage
The TP is about the constitution


The "reactionaries"  are fools like the two of you who sit around bitching about how some evil rich guy is responsible for your failures and how the govt should steal his money and give it to you.    You are pathetic excuses for human beings.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

birddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Very true

Republicans need to be better role models. Oppose those in your party who say offensive things. Drive out the crazies. Run on a solid conservative fiscal foundation that includes both taxes and low spending. Leave the social conservative issues to the religious right


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2013)

Better yet? HOW are they going to tackle the _human one?_

_*Ponder*_


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you say the same about those on the far left?   You are attacking a tiny segment of the right---the far right loons.   They are not representative of 99% of those on the right.   But your partisan bullshit attempts to portray the entire right as the 1% that are lunatics.


----------



## 71sportstourer (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > 40% of all americans define themselves as conservative,  only 20% as liberal.
> ...



Sorry TeaTards

You reap what you sow. You lost your "low taxes, low spending" cred when you assumed an anti-immigrant, anti-gay, anti-government agenda

You have revealed yourself to be what you have always been.......radical rightwing intent on bringing down the government at any cost

And sorry....TeaTards are anything but patriots


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2013)

71sportstourer said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me this doesn't mean much from someone who calls all liberals idiots.


 
*Fixed*

Use the quote function much there Spanky? Are you offended because he's correct?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

71sportstourer said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



being anti-illegal immigration is not anti-immigrant

being anti-gay marriage is not anti gay

being anti govt socialism is not anti government.

you are a very confused person.   Might be time to visit a shrink.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

candycorn said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



To quote Al Bundy's childhood librarian: "You make a promise, you keep a promise" and Al Bundy's reply, totally in sinc with the response of the president: Yeah, make pie, eat a pie.

49 references and promises about keeping doctor and health care - PERIOD - by this presidential dignity-challenged wannabe somebody reminds normal people of Al Bundy.  

As an AUDIBLE minority - my accent, rather than my skin color gives me away as one who is judged by Democrats as an alien, if my views are not strictly liberal - I can say that nobody ever told me to serve a pie to anybody, and if somebody ever had, I would have found me another job. Crying about on the job discrimination is the positive and undeniable proof that weak-kneed and bleeding heart idiots who can't speak for themselves nedd a union or a government to speak for them.

In my years between the time I arrived as a penniless eighteen year old and now, heaven knows, I have been financially poor many times. But even at a young age I realized that only the morally poor will stay financially poor.

When I have been financially poor, I got myself another job. I have never been morally or spiritually poor.t


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

FJO said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



It is not up to me to attack them. 
The sane part of the Republican Party needs to grow a set of balls and drive the nutjobs out of the party. Republucans have no problem driving out someone who supports global warming, modest gun controls or reasonable tax increases. Yet those who spout anti-gay, anti-women or anti-immigrant rhetoric are tolerated


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You know we can all read don't you? 



> Right, Alan West is very white, so is Mia Love, Thomas Sowell, Deneen Borelli, *Bill Cosby,* Bobby Jindal, Nicki Haley, and many others. Characterizing the *GOP *as old and white is simply not accurate.



You tried to sneak him in with other minority GOP members. Trying to get up to a dozen?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

None of the above meets the need: the GOP must honestly reach out to women, minorities, Hispanics or keep losing to the Dems.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



unlike the parrots in the dem party,  the GOP allows all viewpoints.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I am not sure about your reading skills, wytch.   Cosby is much closer to the GOP black conservatives than he is to the raving far left liberals and ghetto punks.

I know that you lefties assume that all minorities are brain dead sheep following their shepard obama over the cliff, but they aren't.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Actually, neither the far left nor the far right will ever get anyone elected.  They will always vote party.  It is the swing voter in the middle who decides the elections.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



No they don't

They are tolerant about hate, but won't allow discussion on taxes, environment , gays or immigration


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



true,  which verifies the insignificance of the OP.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



that is simply not true.   you are describing the far right loons, not the party in general.   

republicans has offered several bills on taxes, reid has blocked every one of them.

no one in either party wants the environment destroyed,  but destroying humans to save a toad or a weed is foolish.   AGW is a hoax

Gays are welcome in the GOP,  ever hear of the log cabin republicans?

favoring legal immigration is not a radical viewpoint,  enforcing our borders is not a radical viewpoint,  prosecuting those who violate our borders and break our laws is not a radical viewpoint.

amnesty is a poke in they eye to the millions of legal immigrants who played by the rules to get into this country.

You, and your kind, are the radicals in this debate.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Those who refer to fringe elements as "loons" have no idea what a loon is.

A loon is a beautiful bird who is not any more crazy than the bald eagle, and since it does not have to resort to violent killing as the bald eagle, the loon is far more gentle and far more normal than the bald eagle.

The cry of the loon on a summer night when one is alone with nature in a tent, away from human contacts, is a call of nature, far more natural than than the phony cry of liberals about social equalities, more like the howl of the wolf that prefers to be free unlike the dog who prefers to be - like loyal Democrats - the sound of the loon is the sound of freedom, the sound of sanity and the sound of beauty.

The loon is also on the one dollar coin of the Canadian currency. Another sign of normalcy, seeing that one paper dollar in a world of decreasing values is trivial and nonsensical. Can one insert a paper dollar bill as easily as a one-dollar coin in a machine?  Especially in view of the fact that any denomination of TWO dollars have been unreasonably, ridiculously and superstitiously opposed by forces that managed to convince people that they know better. Well, kind of like Obamacare.

If you want to illustrate DEMOCRATIC stupidity, use the extinct dodo bird or passenger pigeon or the bird that should replace the very appropriate donkey, YOU KNOW, a chicken or even more appropriately, a turkey.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

FJO said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



loon is a slang for lunatic.   sorry if your birds were offended.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

There are no demographic problems for Republicans. The whole whining about demography is a distraction.
The population groups discussed have been voting the same pattern for the last 50 years.

That is why the left so vehemently imposes the welfare handouts on anybody - because they know that not demography, but the state of economic dependency is what guarantees their wins.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 9, 2013)

007 said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > By going further to the right by electing a "true conservative."  The only reason they do not win is because they have been electing RHINO's.  Screw the moderates an independents!!!!
> ...



Wow, is this post ever wrong.
1st of all, the exit polls taken during the 2012 election showed that moderates are the largest voting bloc.  Exit polls showed,,,40% of the voters were moderates, 35% conservatives and 25% liberal.  Romney did not win the moderate vote, he lost that vote by 15%.  The reason Romney (the alleged moderate) lost was because he used too many far right talking points (the 47% remark as an example)).
Here's an article from a conservative site that conservatives should read about the misconception of the voter demographics by conservatives.
*The Danger of Misreading the Make-up of the Electorate*
The Danger of Misreading the Make-up of the Electorate | The American Conservative


----------



## Londoner (Nov 9, 2013)

*Gerrymandering:* They've already gerrymandered the House so that they can get 1.5 million less votes _and still_ retain control. The Dems won't win the House again unless you have another rogue administration like Bush 43, which 1) creates an anti-constitutional surveillance bureaucracy, 2) starts a war on false premises where 4,000+ Americans are unnecessarily slaughtered, 3) plays a direct roll in the inflation of the most destructive asset bubble in US History, 4) takes the nation from record surplus to record deficits.  [Barring these factors, the GOP will not lose the House, and this gives them the power to destroy the presidency & economy of any Democratic administration]

*Reduce turn-out of all non-Republican demographics*. Prevent old people, the poor, college kids and minorities (mostly Latin/African) from voting. Invent stories about voter fraud (which never pan out) for the purpose of creating any laws that restrict the voting of groups you don't like. Reduce the number of voting machines in poor districts while simultaneously curtailing early voting. Use talk radio, FOX News and the blogosphere to convince stupid people that the country has been stolen. Inspire people lacking college education/analytical skills to come to message boards like this to clog the debate with propaganda.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 9, 2013)

With unconstitutional laws to block their voting, in response to an imaginary problem...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You are the one trying to drive the great majority out of the GOP; only the opposite will happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



RW is talking about the far right loons like Lonestar_Logic and Redish and that group of relentlessly stupid group of reactionaries that can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> There are no demographic problems for Republicans. The whole whining about demography is a distraction.
> The population groups discussed have been voting the same pattern for the last 50 years.
> 
> That is why the left so vehemently imposes the welfare handouts on anybody - because they know that not demography, but the state of economic dependency is what guarantees their wins.



When you draw 10% of the black vote, 30% of Hispanics and 0% of gays, you have a demographic problem


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't you automatically know that democrats will only give advice on how to lose elections, and tell you it's how to win elections?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Don't you automatically know that democrats will only give advice on how to lose elections, and tell you it's how to win elections?



An independent Republican commission came to the same conclusion. With changing demographics, Republicans will no longer be able to win elections. They recommended that Republicans stop acting like such assholes, reach out to minorities and stop chasing away the vote

Hasn't worked so far


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Yup, so if you followed the opposite and still lose elections, you are pretty stupid, hmmm?


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > There are no demographic problems for Republicans. The whole whining about demography is a distraction.
> ...



nope, you do not.

basic math is your friend


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



As long as old white guys can last ya


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

I will tackle the problem by leaving when I get the money, I don't want to live in a third world, degenerate, corporatist police state for too much longer.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Most of those 10 Republicans who voted with the Dems to end discrimination for the LGBT community are being fitted for bullseyes by the "all inclusive" TEA party as we speak.  

"Republican Sens. Susan Collins (Maine), Mark Kirk (Ill.), Lisa Murkowski (Alaska), Dean Heller (Nev.), Kelly Ayotte (N.H.), Rob Portman (Ohio), Jeff Flake (Ariz.), John McCain (Ariz.), Orrin Hatch (Utah) and Pat Toomey (Pa."

The "all inclusive" House will not vote on it...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you automatically know that democrats will only give advice on how to lose elections, and tell you it's how to win elections?
> ...



It would be a good idea for republicans to support Obama's "amnesty"/enforcement bill. Enforce the borders, fine the businesses and grants amnesty to the ones within America.

Get this out of the way = a win for republicans. Republicans need 40% support from this community again.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



40% from Latinos wouldn't win them the 2016 election

Republicans need 74% of the Latino vote to win the 2016 election, neither will happen. Wasting time appealing to Latinos guarantees the Democrats another election, which is what Democrats want them to do. Democrats know, even if Republicans support Amnesty, polling shows a strong majority will still vote Democrat.
The statistics show: Passing amnesty will not move Hispanic voters into GOP column | Western Free Press

They are better off moving in a white populist direction to appeal to their white middle class/working class base. All they need is 4 more percent of the White vote.
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...math-demographics-and-immigration-reform.html


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Matthew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



What do Republicans have to lose?

For Christ sakes....it is the right thing to do


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Florida, Arizona, New Mexico,  Texas

How many do Republicans want to give up?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I'm just giving you the reality of the situation. In reality, the Latino vote is irrelevant; it wont swing elections and is a solid democrat constituency. The White vote does swing elections and republicans only need 4-5% of it for the foreseeable future(20 years), to win elections.

The GOP needs a Southern Strategy Version 2.0. Where's Atwater when you need him?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Our elections are decided by eight swing states

Republicans lose Florida and they never get the WhiteHouse again


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So there are no Whites in Florida? So do you bother reading my links, or do you always just talk out of your ass?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



What makes you worth reading?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, you are reading me instead of the links I post from others, you tell me.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> I will tackle the problem by leaving when I get the money, I don't want to live in a third world, degenerate, corporatist police state for too much longer.



Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > I will tackle the problem by leaving when I get the money, I don't want to live in a third world, degenerate, corporatist police state for too much longer.
> ...



Oh, I won't. As soon as I get the money(which may take more than a few years in this declining economy), I will.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The white populist position can't carry enough of that white vote, who want nothing to do with white supremacist nationalists.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Most Americans want a non-interventionist foreign policy, repeal of free trade, oppose bailouts, want lower middle class taxes, no amnesty, and less immigration, among other things. These aren't White Supremacist positions, this is what most people want, but their interests aren't represented in Washington.

And representing your core constituency is not racist, it is reasonable and should be the norm, increasing your share of the vote to win elections isn't racist, it is rational.


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Americans generally support free trade.

You can't have freedom without free trade.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

The white nationalists do not want freedom is the point.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The white nationalists do not want freedom is the point.



Yes we do, we believe in sovereignty and self determination for our people and all peoples.


----------



## rdean (Nov 9, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > This is question they should be asking themselves.
> ...



Because only "Negroes" have babies out of wedlock.  Ask Bristol.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



This is TM.  Do you REALLY need an answer to that question


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Toro said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes, actually you can.  What you cannot have is freedom in a world where you have open and free trade agreements with nations who have slave labor and no EPA, FDA etc. regulating local manufacturing into the ground.

Sure, free trade sounds nice when the world plays on a levelish field and moving product costs cash but that cost and level field are diminishing VERY quickly.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 10, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

"that cost and level field are diminishing VERY quickly." remains unsupported by any evidence.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "that cost and level field are diminishing VERY quickly." remains unsupported by any evidence.



Thus sayeth Jake, King og the Unsubstantiated Statement.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "that cost and level field are diminishing VERY quickly." remains unsupported by any evidence.
> ...


But then you go on to state:


The Rabbi said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


.
That would be an unsubstantiated comment  

It is not nonsense  the founders even understood this.  It used to be the way that we funded our government.  Other nations do not have an inherent right to trade here.  We, on the other hand, have a right to set certain conditions on them if they do  like trade tariffs.


----------

